# Scared of Eurodyne\Maestro? DON'T BE (Frankenturbo Review included)



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm making this thread mainly pointing towards people that have seen, heard, or thought about Eurodyne\Maestro tuner or Frankenturbo and are worried that they may not be able to work with it or are afraid to try.

I started out by buying a F21T Kit from doug at frankenturbo. I WILL NEVER LOOK BACK. The power difference between my old k03S with apr stage 2, and this turbo with maestro tuning, is absolutely unreal. Doug will answer any question you have from here to the moon about the turbo, and working the turbo with the 1.8T engine. He also works with Eurodyne\Maestro tuner himself and HIGHLY recommends it for his turbo's.

At first I was going to go with a big name flash so I would have my tune, and never have to deal with anything. Cool, set right? Wrong. The ability that Maestro tuning gives you is BEYOND BELIEF. You can edit everything from idle to how the injectors are working to how much boost is being made where.

Now you're probably thinking you're gonna have to come up with all of this yourself from scratch and thats what worries you about maestro right? I thought the same thing. There is TONS of base maps that you can download to your car in a matter of minutes to make your car run awesome, at that point, it's in your hands to take it further if you so please to edit the tune further then it is set. The base map for a f21t made HUGE amounts of power compared to say your standard k04 tune from other companies. I'm not bashing apr by any means, they are a great company with great products and great tunes, i'm only using for comparison with my own experiences. Apr's k04 tune only rune around 240ish hp and torque. The BASE map for the f21t pushes around high 260's low 270's if I remember the dyno that Doug showed me from eurodyne correctly. It was definitely way higher in difference.

Now by no means am I saying everything is perfect at all times. There ARE bumps in the road as I said, things do happen, nothing is ever perfect, but you have the power in your hands to make them perfect! I had some miss firing issues on my top end when I tried running more boost, between Dougs advice and me playing with different things, I was able to get rid of the miss fires, run more boost, and get a better smoother run to the top end with a little bit of a richer fuel taste. Things will happen, but thats where eurodyne is so awesome, if you have any problems, all of the editing is in your hands! Unlike a regulare tune where you get it done, and it's a one and done deal. You can do anything with these tunes if you take the time to learn the knowledge and go after what you want out of your car!

Eurodynes maestro tuner is actually VERY simple to use and edit anything on once you take the time to understand it. There are SO MANY guides on vwvortex about maestro, and once you start to understand it, you an basically edit it with your eyes closed. It becomes a hobby sitting and editing things on it, just to see if you can get a little bit more power higher, more fuel there, air here, boost there. It really becomes fun to start seeing your changes come to life. I've been working with Doug since day one on my turbo/ tuning. It has been an absolute blast working with him and getting this tune to really make this car fun.

There is really no reason to be afraid of trying maestro\Eurodyne. It's simple, fun, and so worth the time and money. If you compare $$, eurodyne costs the same, actually sometims less depending what companies yo compare to, then your average tune. You get to edit and flash your car as many times as you want with eurodyne, how can you even compare that to one time tune!?

Frakenturbo F21T... I can't say enough good things about this turbo or the company or the people that work there. Doug has been helping me since day one without a beat being missed. This turbo is absolutely amazing. I've had some bumps in the road on the way to how great the car is now, and Doug has been there every step of the way to make things perfect. The power that I get out of combining the F21T and Eurodyne is NUTS. I will hopefully soon find a dyno to run my car on, but I know for a fact it's pushing so much more power then before. I had a race the other day against a 04 WRX and I walked away from it like it was NOTHING. This car has turned into an awesome fun machine, and get this, I can get 33+mpg with my cruise set at 80 mph, I can still get over 30 mpg even running the A\C with this much power!

All and all, if you have any doubts about Eurodyne\Maestro or Frankenturbo, brush it off your shoulder, and GO FOR IT! You will not regret it I promise you that!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep Maestro is simple once you're used to it

Now,
*
I had a race the other day against a 04 WRX and I walked away from it like it was NOTHING
*

really?

Was his level of upgrades equal to yours? (did he have $2,000+ worth of upgrades?) No...

A 2004 WRX with intake, exhaust and a stage 2 (93oct) tune is in the 260awhp range with better gearing.

An STI well... an STI makes around 260awhp from stock. 

Not trying to be a dïck, but comparing what car you beat doesn't mean a lot. I've seen the same car driven by two different people trap a second (or more) better. 

Post 1/4mile times, Dyno sheets, etc. Keep it off the streets. I know this wasn't a sanctioned track that you walked him on.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> Yep Maestro is simple once you're used to it
> 
> Now,
> *
> ...


Just did a quick search, because that seemed like a lot of power for a Stage 2 WRX. And it is. People on here are saying 240whp is a generous amount of power for Stage 2. So you average WRX will have less than 240 whp.... 

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1239598

Regardless, let the man be excited, he just got a significant upgrade and is excited about it.




Glad to hear you are liking your setup OP. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DMVDUB said:


> Yep Maestro is simple once you're used to it
> 
> Now,
> *
> ...


I ****ted all over my friends golf r when i was running e85. 4 times too.

He went and got a tune a week later.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> I ****ted all over my friends golf r when i was running e85. 4 times too.
> 
> He went and got a tune a week later.


I **** on tuned Golf R's when I run E85


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

On a hybrid most likely lol.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> On a hybrid most likely lol.


yeap


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got a locally APR tuned Golf R that was very upset when I went right along with him... he was upset that I was only running 15psi :laugh: I didn't mention the E85 or Hybrid.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

JohnnyAlpaca said:


> I **** on tuned Golf R's when I run E85


Me 2 :laugh:


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> Yep Maestro is simple once you're used to it
> 
> Now,
> *
> ...


It was not an STI, and all I was trying to point out is that with this upgrade/Eurodyne, the car is a whole new animal. A stock 1.8t or I'm sure even your standard k04 upgraded 1.8t would have a hard time running with a wrx. But I'm not trying to down on anyone or their cars, as I said all in pointing out is how much more of an animal this car is compared to before hand 

Edit: and I just wanted to point out the significant price difference in a WRX and a jetta 1.8T. So to point out 2k worth of upgrades is honestly... Flawed.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

lorge1989 said:


> Just did a quick search, because that seemed like a lot of power for a Stage 2 WRX. And it is. People on here are saying 240whp is a generous amount of power for Stage 2. So you average WRX will have less than 240 whp....
> 
> http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1239598
> 
> ...


 Thanks for doing some actual research on it, and yeah the car is an absolute blast daily driver! And Maestro becomes a hobby once you understand what things do it becomes so simple that you WANT to try new things.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> I've got a locally APR tuned Golf R that was very upset when I went right along with him... he was upset that I was only running 15psi :laugh: I didn't mention the E85 or Hybrid.


I see a guy on my 1 mile commute every morning that has a blue R. Before I switched to E85 and the Forge WG actuator (clearly not running right), he pulled up next to me at a light and mad dogged me. When the light turned he got a good jump. I didnt bother trying to keep up since I was running like ass. About 3 weeks ago, same car, exact same lanes, completely blew him away.. He was super pissed (judging by the ricer fly by at the next light). I would take the new R with a few tweaks. But I wouldnt get rid of the TT for it..


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

04 1point8T said:


> It was not an STI, and all I was trying to point out is that with this upgrade/Eurodyne, the car is a whole new animal. A stock 1.8t or I'm sure even your standard k04 upgraded 1.8t would have a hard time running with a wrx. But I'm not trying to down on anyone or their cars, as I said all in pointing out is how much more of an animal this car is compared to before hand
> 
> E*dit: and I just wanted to point out the significant price difference in a WRX and a jetta 1.8T. So to point out 2k worth of upgrades is honestly... Flawed.*


Comparing a WRX to a Jetta 1.8T is flawed


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> Comparing a WRX to a Jetta 1.8T is flawed


If that's how you feel then by all means. You are definitely comparing two different monsters and two cars built for completely different reasons and goals from factory. All and all, I was quite excited to easily get away from what is a pretty highly talked about car for street terms. But honestly the last reason I made this thread was to talk about why my car is being compared to a wrx, it was strictly just to point out how well frankenturbo and Eurodyne are working together on my car and how fast it has made it.


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

This please :beer:



DMVDUB said:


> Post 1/4mile times, Dyno sheets, etc. Keep it off the streets. I know this wasn't a sanctioned track that you walked him on.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr_Long said:


> This please :beer:


I'm trying to find a Dyno near me as I live in the middle of no where in southern Idaho. Once I find one I will definitely be doing a run on it and post the results.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

No offense to OP, but this thread would have been better suited to the MK4 forum.

Most of those gender confused kids dont know anything beyond the canned tune/setup approach, while most of us in here break **** here trying new things.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

This is just to show my attempts at editing and changing things under the tune to better my car. All first pictures are how it was originally on the Rev2 Base map I am running

This was timing as it originally stood.









I wanted a little bit more aggressive timing on the top end since I knew I was going to be wanting more boost in the near future. This is where I edited it to.









These next pictures are of my Power Enrichment table. This table is what controls what is known as your Lambda, Wtf is Lambda right? That's what I asked. Easier said, it's your fuel mixture. Basically the higher the number, the more lean the mixture, the lower the number, the more Rich your mixture. This first picture is how base was set to begin with.









Now with the fact of me wanting to run more boost, I was needing a richer fuel mixture up top to help with that added heat ( and the possibility of it contributing to a miss fire issue that I had on the top end ). This was the edited version.









This next set is called "Full load lambda". Now I'm going to be honest here because I have no problem admitting to a mistake by any means. I edited this table thinking it was the "Power Enrichment" table because of the fact that it said Lambda. Of course I came to find out I was wrong afterwords, but What I edited it to actually ended up tying in well with how I edited Power Enrichment and helped with smoothing out my top end. This was Base.









As I previously said, it was truly a mistake editing this, but it worked out to my advantage, this is how I put it.









Now for the fun one! Boost Duty! This is the map that tells the N75 what boost % to be allowing. It's really quite simple, 1 is 1% and 75 is 75%. Now I've done a lot of playing with this map so far, as in the beginning on the base map I was having miss fires on the top end at about 6k rpms. By no means am I saying boost is always the cause of miss fires, but after crossing a few other things out I turned to boost to see if it was the cause. This was Base.









This was my attempt to lower boost duty up top towards my miss firing issue, It cured the miss fires, completely!









After editing boost duty to get rid of the miss fires, I noticed by doing so I had also lowered the amount of boost I was reaching in the early stages of my top end. My childish side wasn't very pleased with that. I was also tired of having to edit the top end by every 500 rpm's as I wanted to finer tune it, So with the bottom end all being the same throughout 2500 rpm's, I shrunk down the cell values on the left side through 2500 rpm's to give me more cells for the higher end and finer tuning of them as you can see here.









After that boost duty ran so smoothly, I got a little cocky and thought I could throw even more at it. Granite I got the more boost I was looking for, I cause my miss fires to come back up top by doing this map.









This is my newest attempt at more boost up top but without miss fires, as you can see, for my car to be happy, I need to be around 74-76% at 6000-6500.









This is my attempt to show how easy and simple it really is to play with Maestro. It really becomes fun because each time you do an edit to something or another, you get to go out and test it and log it and see your work come to life, LITERALLY. By no means am I a master at maestro, i'm far from it honestly, but if anyone has any questions towards it or the edits I did, I will more then happily give the best answer I can.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What is the status of your plugs?

Somethings to remember op, boost duty settings tie into the boost pid loop and the target filling, which also ties into the optimum torque map.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You bandaid'ed your misfire. No Bueno. 

Fix the problem, it's not the boost duty.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

This thread sheds some light for the newb users( raises hand). I've been dealing with hardware issues/changes for the past year+ so the base tune is fine for me. Once everything gets worked out(hopefully very soon) I can try to overcome my case of maestophobia :laugh:. The couple of times I've looked at the tables it seems overwhelming and close the laptop :facepalm:. 

We could definitely use a maestro forum...so please vote


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

OP

Thanks for that really informative primer on Eurodyne. Many, many people are needlessly intimidated by this product. For anyone interested in all aspects of their project car, there's no comparison. 

dh


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

loool

change your sparkplugs and stop messing with the boost


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> This thread sheds some light for the newb users( raises hand). I've been dealing with hardware issues/changes for the past year+ so the base tune is fine for me. Once everything gets worked out(hopefully very soon) I can try to overcome my case of maestophobia :laugh:. The couple of times I've looked at the tables it seems overwhelming and close the laptop :facepalm:.
> 
> We could definitely use a maestro forum...so please vote


It's SOOOOO easy. Histogram does all the work. Just remember only tune one map at a time.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

DMVDUB said:


> It's SOOOOO easy. Histogram does all the work. Just remember only tune one map at a time.


Start up a new thread and teach people the ways of the easy map by map tuning


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

groggory said:


> Start up a new thread and teach people the ways of the easy map by map tuning


As corny/quirky as this thread is, I kind of appreciate the OP's excitement and willingness to share his story with this moderately intimidating product. Kind of gives hope for a lot of people. 

OP - :thumbup: to you.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

JohnnyAlpaca said:


> loool
> 
> change your sparkplugs and stop messing with the boost


Maybe if my plugs weren't brand new, Do you guys really think I didn't go after plugs first thing when I was missing? It did have to do with the boost duty whether you want to believe it or not, is your issue. I've tried all sorts of different gaping on the plugs to see, still the same issue up top when I run a higher boost duty. I keep the boost duty at 74-76 past 6000, and the car runs PERFECT.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

suffocatemymind said:


> As corny/quirky as this thread is, I kind of appreciate the OP's excitement and willingness to share his story with this moderately intimidating product. Kind of gives hope for a lot of people.
> 
> OP - :thumbup: to you.


Thanks, I know it seems corny/quirky, but I really feel a lot of people pass up products because of intimidation. I for one, was VERY intimidated by Eurodyne when Doug first told me it was the route I should take. I thought no way in the world can I try and tune my own maps etc. Once he told me there was a base map and that I could get comfortable with it before I really started digging in, there was no other route that sounded better. I hate to see people turn away from what I feel are such great products just because they seem intimidating.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

04 1point8T said:


> Maybe if my plugs weren't brand new, Do you guys really think I didn't go after plugs first thing when I was missing? It did have to do with the boost duty whether you want to believe it or not, is your issue. I've tried all sorts of different gaping on the plugs to see, still the same issue up top when I run a higher boost duty. I keep the boost duty at 74-76 past 6000, and the car runs PERFECT.


Bad plugs, bad coil, or wrong gap.

Trust me


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

Swapped the plugs a couple times, tried MANY various gaps, coils are brand new. As I said, my engine just doesn't like REALLY high boost duty up top.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

What is your timing pull like?

Are you running 93 octane?

I've done up to 30psi on pump gas with FrankenTurdblows with no misfires.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Seriously, You're problem has ZERO to do with duty cycle. We KNOW what we're talking about. What you're experiencing is something almost all of us have. It's either the wrong plug /gap combo, bad or failing coils, Bad or failing ground, Bad or failing maf (not likely but it's how mine went). 

I'm going for a bad ground. 

I personally got some heavy gauge marine cable off of a Yacht I was navigating and used those to make some nice grounds.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

groggory said:


> Start up a new thread and teach people the ways of the easy map by map tuning


I second this! Teach me your easy ways!!


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> Seriously, You're problem has ZERO to do with duty cycle. We KNOW what we're talking about. What you're experiencing is something almost all of us have. It's either the wrong plug /gap combo, bad or failing coils, Bad or failing ground, Bad or failing maf (not likely but it's how mine went).
> 
> I'm going for a bad ground.
> 
> I personally got some heavy gauge marine cable off of a Yacht I was navigating and used those to make some nice grounds.


Well until I find a different reason for what's causing it, I'm gonna stick with what I found. I know you have been doing this a while, but no two engines are gonna be exactly the same. I appreciate your input, and I'll look into other things you've mentioned, but as of now I'll stay with where it's at running great. And as for 93 octane, no, I live in an area that only sells 91 unfortunately.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

04 1point8T said:


> Well until I find a different reason for what's causing it, I'm gonna stick with what I found. I know you have been doing this a while, but no two engines are gonna be exactly the same. I appreciate your input, and I'll look into other things you've mentioned, but as of now I'll stay with where it's at running great. And as for 93 octane, no, I live in an area that only sells 91 unfortunately.


So what plugs and what gap? What does your coil pack harness look like? Have you replaced or inspected it? Those fail all the time. Your engine should have no problem handling the boost if everything is in working order which clearly something is off.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> So what plugs and what gap? What does your coil pack harness look like? Have you replaced or inspected it? Those fail all the time. Your engine should have no problem handling the boost if everything is in working order which clearly something is off.


Let him be.

He's just a pro tuner who gets rid of misfires by running lower boost


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't wait for the misfires to get worse at lower boost... I wonder what he'll do then, maybe adjust the pedal settings so it only opens the throttle 30% :facepalm:


----------



## hondss (Mar 23, 2012)

Checking in....


I have a 1.8t with a frankenturbo F23 and Eurodyne's software (maestro).

I made this thread:

http://forums.subdriven.com/showthr...build-Southbend-Clutch-Mk4-Mkiv-2003-1.8t-DIY...


I for one would not go any other route aside from Maestro for tuning. Why would you spend money on a tuner that is a one shot deal? The base files in Maestro are awesome without having to make any major tweaking. Just adjust your fuel constant, MAF and you are pretty much good to go. And on another positive note, Chris at eurodyne works with Frankenturbo and i there is a base file for you to start with which is also great!

But for those of you who want to learn more about tuning, the internet is your dictionary and by understanding Lambda, you are pretty much good to go with adjustments (minor adjustments for the ones learning & major for those who know what is going on)

I love being able to drive my car, laptop in my passenger seat and see exactly what is going on under my hood with the following:










Being able to record runs when problems occur and view them with log viewer.....and then diagnose them is amazing.










Engine codes (light) that appears, you can even use Maestro to see whats come up and even reset your CEL. That alone is worth it in my opinion....no more going to the mechanics and be worried about what they do and how much they will rape you with fee's.

Sometimes, i need to lower my boost for upgrades that i have done....Maestro allows me to do that in the following screen:











The injector wizard is so easy to use. Change your Fuel PRessure regulator or injector size...use the following to make adjustments to your file:










Either or, any adjustments you make to your engine, you can simply adjust your file to have that new part 'enabled' and ensure it is working optimally. 


All in all i have been using Maestro for a couple years now and i do not regret the purchase. I could not imagine going with another tuner and not know what is going on with my car when something arises or a failure with a part.

If anyone has any questions about the above, let me know. But in no way am i implying i am an expert but i consider myself able to get around the software.

Cheers!eace:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Having your Max Ve under knock that high probably isnt a good idea.:facepalm:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Having your Max Ve under knock that high probably isnt a good idea.:facepalm:


LDRXNZK isn't used in most (if not all) AWP images so you can actually leave it stock.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

It's really sad that we have to use a forum where people are on such a rude level, rather then trying to help each other out. I use another forum for my diesel truck and there people are willing to help each other and not call out idiocy on someone because they are trying to work something out.

But onto an update, I've been quite busy lately so haven't been able to post, but I've been doing some tuning in my spare time. Me and Doug have been going back and forth basically since the day I installed the turbo getting it to run the best it can. I have here some graphs to show where it's coming now. Also me and Doug have come to the conclusion that the car wasn't miss firing, it was more or less "breaking up" and we believe the fact that I live in really high altitude has a lot to do with it.

This is a graph showing my runs all way back from around august until now, 3rd gear pulls WOT. Now you might think, well hey a few of those were running faster in the beggining of the run. This is true, but if you see the most current run, in the end it runs just as fast, just on a MUCH smoother level in increase in all flows.









This is my boost that I'm running. As you can see at 5800 rpm's I have the boost decline to about 18psi. As said before, we believe it's the altitude that makes the car start to break up above this boost at these RPM's









This is my boost duty, You can see where I've told it to start dropping off at about 5800 RPM's. You'll see how that boost loss is made up with timing in my Timing graph.









Now as you can see, i've edited it to keep a nice slate from 3500-4500 rpm's (for the sake of stock internals), and the after that have it do a nice clean rise to red line. This does a nice job making up for what little boost I loose off at the top end. It's helped create a nice amount of power on the top of the run.









This is my "actual lambda". This map had to be messed around with quite a bit. I tried running it a little rich at 0.78 which made the ECU go into open loop from about 3500 all the way till around 6000 rpms. When I raised it to 0.79 it helped a little bit, but still didn't fix the issue. same with 0.80, finally at 0.81 the issue was fixed it the magic number was hit. ECU was no longer going into open loop and car gained a lot of it's power in the mid-top range back.









This is the injection time graph, It very cleanly follows the boost as you can see. I'd also like to note that i'm using USRT's In-Tank fuel pump. This was a SIMPLE 10 minute switch, you litterally pull the back seat up, take the old in-tank out, put the new USRT in, done. As far as I know, the USRT will allow you to run up to around 300Hp with there in-tank.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not a pro tuner, but that looks good man :thumbup: must be a fun little car!


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

suffocatemymind said:


> I'm not a pro tuner, but that looks good man :thumbup: must be a fun little car!


I'm by no means a pro tuner, but I really do enjoy playing with maestro. The simplicity of it is absolutely amazing, and makes it to where you can actually enjoy tuning your car rather then losing your mind because of it. The car? Yeah... it's pretty fun not gonna lie. It's not a BT application but for a little daily driver, I've put quite a few cars to shame that stock I don't believe I would of stood a chance :laugh:. And the fuel Economy at cruise set 80mph with a\c on I can still get over 30mpg, with this kind of power and reliability still, I'll take it. :thumbup: Thanks for the positive feed back to by the way!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice thread OP:beer:

You should take some advice from these fellows though. They do know a thing or two about tuning


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Nice thread OP:beer:
> 
> You should take some advice from these fellows though. They do know a thing or two about tuning


Thank you. I agree that they have tuning knowledge and by no means am I taking any of that away from them. I just believe that they came about it the wrong way. But my opinion is my own I suppose.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

04 1point8T said:


> Thank you. I agree that they have tuning knowledge and by no means am I taking any of that away from them. I just believe that they came about it the wrong way. But my opinion is my own I suppose.


Its a car forum man. You're dealing with some rough characters in here. They are giving you very good advice that you'd be foolish not to take.

Don't cut off your nose to spite your face man. Just because someone isn't polite; doesn't mean you should ignore their advice. That is akin to letting yourself burn alive because the firemen who arrived on the scene "weren't nice"..

Think about it bud


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

OP, at what altitude you are living?
I have a same set up as you, and I run my car from 1300 to 2100 altitude in my country and the car give me more boost every time I go higher because of fresh and cold air.

I am sure you are enjoying your car, I AM. the F21T is a great upgrade and I am sure Doug is the man and helping you a lot.

cheers,


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> OP, at what altitude you are living?
> I have a same set up as you, and I run my car from 1300 to 2100 altitude in my country and the car give me more boost every time I go higher because of fresh and cold air.
> 
> I am sure you are enjoying your car, I AM. the F21T is a great upgrade and I am sure Doug is the man and helping you a lot.
> ...


I live in the sun valley idaho area where elevation ranges from 5300-5800. So it plays a little bit of a larger roll then most people have to deal with. And yeah, if you plan on keeping your internals stock, the f21 is absolutely amazing. Doug has been the best customer service I've ever had after buying a product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to post some graphs to illustrate how good a tool Maestro is for the tuning *process*. It has a fantastic, high-speed data logger, which allows you to carefully adjust the engine's settings and tailor them to your particular situation. The OP had originally used a high-boost program, which was fine but for occasional breakup at the top end. Here are the data he was able to collect from the Eurodyne logger:











If it weren't for the breakup at the top end, I think he'd consider the file complete. But the ignition problems needed to be fixed. After checking the usual mechanical suspects (coil packs, spark plug gaps) and confirming the fuel mixture was on spec, he decided to rethink the top end by lowering boost and compensating with added ignition timing. Here are the corresponding graphs:











Running on this file, the top end breakup is completely gone. But what compromise has he had to accept with this fix? Well, a simple graphic comparison of the engine times to speed he collected in Maestro tell that story:











This is a great example of how to use Maestro. Every car is different. And there are many different climates/locations to drive them in. With a powerful tool like Maestro, you can dial in the file for your particular needs.


----------



## 04 1point8T (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply/graphs, Doug. I think yours show a better comparison then what I posted. You can clearly see that the boost drops off quite a bit up top from the 8/4 map to the 11 map. What I think is pretty outstanding is the fact that the amount of boost that is dropped, yet the time of the 11 map is quicker then the time of the 8 map. It may not look like much, but when you feel the comparison of smoothness that the car runs now to then, it's not even comparable. I truly believe the fact that I'm in such high altitude has to do with being limite to what boost I can run on the top end. And realistically until someone comes up to where I live and runs the same motor with the same upgrades at 30 psi to red line, I'll contenue to believe that. I'm actually happy that the car did what it did on the top with the boost, because it made me actually have to go in and tune other parts of the map to find a solution and get the car to run great rather then good. I must give credit where credit is due, Doug has been a huge help as far as installing the turbo kit, and trouble shooting problems that I've run into with the kit and the tune and the car. If you ever have the chance to work with Doug and frankenturbo, I highly sudjest taking it.


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

How would someone go about tuning for E85 and/or methanol set up?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

vwdirector said:


> How would someone go about tuning for E85 and/or methanol set up?


For E85 adjust the injector constant appropriately 

For wmi, start off with mild timing and slowly increase will adjusting main fuel correction to compensate for the added fuel supplied by the methanol


----------

